# New Roadside Crabbing License Requirement



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Probably an unpopular option but I think this is bullshit









Roadside crabbing now requires a license in Louisiana


The $5 roadside crabbing license can be purchased online or at most sporting stores.




www.kplctv.com







> McClinton said this change was made so the fisheries office could have better record of how many people participate and their impact on the crab population.


🤮


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

jmrodandgun said:


> Probably an unpopular option but I think this is bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m wondering what the problem with this $5 license is? I would imagine that you would catch more than $5 in one set. Just curious!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

The Fin said:


> I’m wondering what the problem with this $5 license is? I would imagine that you would catch more than $5 in one set. Just curious!


Mostly it gets old asking for permission to do everything. I find it hard to believe I have a license to fish. A license is supposed to show your able and capable of a task not allow you to enjoy what is already yours.

Did I read there is a 12 dozen crab limit? How are there any crabs left?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Drifter said:


> Mostly it gets old asking for permission to do everything. I find it hard to believe I have a license to fish. A license is supposed to show your able and capable of a task not allow you to enjoy what is already yours.
> 
> Did I read there is a 12 dozen crab limit? How are there any crabs left?


I understand your frustration. Remember that the fish/crabs/game are not just “yours”! In several areas around the country, your license fees go towards stocking programs and maintenance of the places that we like to hunt and fish. I also think that with a 12 crab limit, an unregulated fishery could easily collapse.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Drifter said:


> Mostly it gets old asking for permission to do everything. I find it hard to believe I have a license to fish. A license is supposed to show your able and capable of a task not allow you to enjoy what is already yours.
> 
> Did I read there is a 12 dozen crab limit? How are there any crabs left?


Exactly. It's a way for Louisiana Wildlife and Fisheries to generate more income. I just wish they would call it what it is and stop lying about the license being a vehicle to see how many people are participating. Something about stop peeing on my leg and telling me it's raining. 

I'm pretty open about my opinions on our Wildlife and Fisheries department and it's not a positive opinion. They may be one of the more corrupt organizations in the State of Louisiana. I've seen some shit from these guys that would make most honest people want to snatch them right out of their pretty green cop costume. 

[


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Exactly. It's a way for Louisiana Wildlife and Fisheries to generate more income. I just wish they would call it what it is and stop lying about the license being a vehicle to see how many people are participating. Something about stop peeing on my leg and telling me it's raining.
> 
> I'm pretty open about my opinions on our Wildlife and Fisheries department and it's not a positive opinion. They may be one of the more corrupt organizations in the State of Louisiana. I've seen some shit from these guys that would make most honest people want to snatch them right out of their pretty green cop costume.
> 
> [


And the corruption isn't from the men and women on the ground working as LDWF officers or biologist. It's the freaking commission, all bought and paid for.

Edited to add. So I see there is now a $20 WMA access permit so if you are fishing or crabbing at Point Aux Chenes, Biloxi Marsh or Rockafeller WMA's I guess you'll need that too. I'm also unclear on if you need the $5 crabbing license in addition to your saltwater license or if it's in lieu of for people who crab but don't fish. Given the price of crab the entire license combo of Basic + Salt + crabbing + WMA for $57 is covered by catching a couple of dozen crabs.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

jmrodandgun said:


> Exactly. It's a way for Louisiana Wildlife and Fisheries to generate more income. I just wish they would call it what it is and stop lying about the license being a vehicle to see how many people are participating. Something about stop peeing on my leg and telling me it's raining.
> 
> I'm pretty open about my opinions on our Wildlife and Fisheries department and it's not a positive opinion. They may be one of the more corrupt organizations in the State of Louisiana. I've seen some shit from these guys that would make most honest people want to snatch them right out of their pretty green cop costume.
> 
> [


I didn’t realize that things were that bad! I have seen DFG funds shift over to the “general funds” without explanation in some states!🤬


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

The Fin said:


> I didn’t realize that things were that bad! I have seen DFG funds shift over to the “general funds” without explanation in some states!🤬


I would happily pay pretty much whatever fee was required if the money was used effectively and wisely for the management and conservation of our resource, but it's a far cry from that.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

I'm in Mississippi but am licensed in Florida, Alabama and Louisianna as well. I wish they would let me just select the options I want and buy my license as a single purchase. I want to saltwater fish, trawl for bait/shrimp and trap crabs in MS. To get two of those licenses I have to go to MSFWP in Biloxi and they're separate items. Everything should be on one license (per state) and you should be able to do it all online. That would make it easier to buy and to enforce.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

I really don't see what the big deal is. If you're taking fish/crabs out of the water, you should have to have a saltwater license. Whether you are on the side of the road or in a boat, the take is the same.

Edit to add: This $5.00 license is only for those that don't already have a saltwater license. There has always been a $5 hook and line license for freshwater and now they are just adding it saltwater as well.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

redchaser said:


> I would happily pay pretty much whatever fee was required if the money was used effectively and wisely for the management and conservation of our resource, but it's a far cry from that.


THIS. I’m sure this isn’t unique to Louisiana, but around here the government has a hard time pointing to any _well-functioning_ item or service that I receive in exchange for my tax dollars, license fees, etc.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

j_f said:


> THIS. I’m sure this isn’t unique to Louisiana, but around here the government has a hard time pointing to any _well-functioning_ item or service that I receive in exchange for my tax dollars, license fees, etc.


Oh, come on, they had to get at least one item or service right. 😆


----------



## RGSIII (7 mo ago)

kjnengr said:


> Oh, come on, they had to get at least one item or service right. 😆


Revenue collection.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

kjnengr said:


> I really don't see what the big deal is


The big deal is the department is arbitrarily deciding to tax people and lying about the taxes purpose. 

It always amazes me how dismissive people can be over small license fee increases. Especially when the department is as corrupt as Louisiana wildlife and fisheries. I'm guessing you have never had the misfortune of doing business with those dirtbags. The best they can ever hope for in their current state is becoming the DMV's more attractive sister.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> The big deal is the department is arbitrarily deciding to tax people and lying about the taxes purpose.
> 
> It always amazes me how dismissive people can be over small license fee increases. Especially when the department is as corrupt as Louisiana wildlife and fisheries. I'm guessing you have never had the misfortune of doing business with those dirtbags. The best they can ever hope for in their current state is becoming the DMV's more attractive sister.


I totally agree that they are lying about where the money is going and the funds will most likely get misused. My only comment is that if a guy has to have a hook and line license to use a cane pole on the side of the road, a guy with a net collecting crabs in the same location should expect to have to pay the same thing. 

I wonder how many people are crabbing without a license? It probably took more effort to change the regulations than the revenue they will actually get from the new requirement.


----------

